# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Дядя Ваня.  Антон Павлович Чехов.

## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/list/kabilov/poetree/26.html
(Дата выпуска фильма на большой экран: 1970)  
Текст пьесы:   http://az.lib.ru/c/chehow_a_p/text_0130.shtml

----------

